# Amplificador 150+150W Zumbidos de red.



## adri_ariel_05 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola a todos, ya me lei todo el foro en busqueda de una solucion, estoy armando un amplificador de 150+150W con 2 STK4048II, el ampli por si solo anda perfecto, pero cuando le conecto el preamplificador con TL082 aparece el clasico zumbido de red de 50hz, si yo desconecto los trafos, el ampli sigue andando por la carga de los capacitores pero el zumbido desaparece, ya le puse cable mallado a todo, aclaro que el ampli esta al aire, sin gabinete ni nada, cuando conecte todo al gabinete en forma de estrella las masas puede ser que desaparesca este zumbido?? alguna manera de aislar los trafos? porque son 2, uno para el ampli groso y otro para el pre, Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

Obvio que va a desaparecer *mucho *del ruido con un gabinete metálico , fijate que hay un post con recomendaciones de armado.

saludos !


----------



## betodj (Oct 27, 2010)

1) Puedes omitir el trafo del pre. y alimentarlo con B+ y GND (del trafo pesado.)
2) Si el preamplificador es externo (otro gabinete), debes intrconectar las masas (chasis) y si induce ruido debes invertir la polaridad de la clavija. (esto pondra en fase los trafos). Si el ruido continua, quizas deben bajar un poco la ganancia del pre. y ajustar la impedancia de entrada.
3) La extructura o carcasa de los potenciometros deben estar aterrizados.

Lo de la conexion en estrella de masas es muy comun en amplificadores comerciales. (Ok) y lo del gabinete ni hablar (Ok)


----------



## pandacba (Oct 27, 2010)

Lo que es haber perdido una empresa como Fapesa, que todo esos problemas, que no son ni nuevos sino de siempre, indicaba con dibujos, esquemas, oscilogramas, etc como conectar adecuadamente cada parte para evitar, que exista ruido por la misma corriente circulando por donde no debe, incluso el echo de retorcer los cables que se conectaban a los potes del control de tono y el mismo volumen mostraba como cambiaba mostrando la diferencias entre un método y otro a traves de oscilogramas-

Esos cuadernos deberian ser como el ABC para cualquiera que empiece, los busco por esa razón para publicarlos y darlos a conocer y brindar a todo el que se inicie un invaluble material, que se obtuvo en un laboratorio...

Cosas que se han dejado de lado, el blindaje entre primario y secundario para derivar a tierra las corrientes de Facault, ya nadie ni lo hace y la mayoria ni siquiera sabe que es eso.

al igual que poner una faja externa de cobre y envolver el resto con lámina para blindarlo.

Cualquiera que alguna vez desarmo un trafo de un equipo comercial, com Aiwa, Sony Sharp, etc, etc se habra encontrado con lo que digo y tiene su razón de ser, el cobre es caro no se lo pone porque si. claro antes se conseguia unas láminas de mu-metal muy adecuado para estos usos y que paso con eso? con la importación y el cierre masivo de fábricas no se trajo más, y se perdio en el olvido

Si bien no es este el caso, pero seguro que muchos leeran el post por el tema del ruido, viene de perillas.

Hace años un amigo mio muy puntilloso en el armado, para un excelente funcionamiento y un acabado visual profesional, se desvelo con un problema de ruido, cambio el transformardor, agrego capacidades, todo lo lógico e imaginable y nada, colgo el oscilospio y empezo a rastrear el misterioso zumbido, que obvio lo llevo hasta la misma fuente del equipo, pero por fortuna el siguio con la punta de prueba por el impreso y de pronto vio una región en la que tal ruido no aparecia, repitio y exactamente igual, sin  pensarlo dos veces desoldo el punto donde tomaba el +B en la fuente y lo coloco aquel donde la medición no marcaba el ruido, y efectivamente el zumbido molesto desaparecio, pero obvio no se quedo con que lo hizo desaparecer, porque al menos asi eramos nosotros, queriamos el porque? y era simple, pero claro no estaba a la vista, el ruido era producido por la circulación de elelctrones en los terminales del capacitor, al estar cerca esta circulación que es alternativa(carga y descarga del mismo a 100hz) era todo el problema, alejado de esta zona donde no habia este tipo de circulación se soluciono el problema.
Obvio jamás olvidamos esa experiencia y evitamos tomar el +b en las proximidades de los electróliticos en futuros proyectos. Espero que a alguno le sea útil


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Oct 27, 2010)

muchas gracias! no puedo usar el trafo grande para el pre porque tiene mucha mas tension de la que se banca el pre, y los reguladores 7812 y 7912 no soportan tanta V maxima, el pre esta interno en el mismo gabinete. Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

Para el pre , con un par de resistencias y un par de zeners de 1/2 o 1 watt ya lo tenés + electrolítico + 100 nano.

Saludos !


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Oct 27, 2010)

otra preg!! los trafos tienen unas patas para atornillar al gabinete, dejo que hagan contacto a la masa general, o los aislo??? muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

Lo atornillas , pero fijate primero como lo pones que en un sentido tiene mas zumbido que en el otro , y lo mas lejos posible de la entrada de señal.

Saludos !


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Oct 27, 2010)

pero entonces..no importa q el trafo este conectado "a masa" ?? igual tiene como un barnis la chapa, vah una pintura, y lo de cerca de la entrada de señal...va a estar complicado..esta bastante cerca, me entra muy justo todo. saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2010)

Conectás el *núcleo* del transformador a masa , si.

Probá varias posiciones del trafo antes de atornillarlo.

Suerte !


----------



## nomesacasunmango (Oct 29, 2010)

tube un problema similar con un maplificador macrotech cuando lo compre ,usado tenia colocado unos conectores RCA aparte de los pluss que bienen de fabrica plasticos estos RCA sus masas estaban conectados al gasbinete metalico, cuando las desconece y deje lo original ,el zumbido de fuente desaparecio sin hacer medidas o cambios de componentes .ojala que tambien esto sirva de algo


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Oct 31, 2010)

bueno, monte todo, un canal nose porque me dejo de funcionar, pero bueno lo saque
otro problema, a medida q subo el potenciometro del pre (que esta echo con un tl082) aumenta el zumbido de los 50 hz clasico, que estando el ampli con pre y todo al aire hacia un zumbidito contiuno pero que no molestaba y si aumentaba elñ volumen solo se escuchaba mas fuerte la clasica lluvia de cuando esta al maximo pero el zumbido no aumentaba, ahi les adjunto como esta la cosa, en el medio ese hueco esta el rectificador de la potencia que va coenctado al trafo grande, el rectificador del pre es el que tiene los 6 cap grandes negros que aparte de los 2 pres tiene conectado un led que muestra el encendido, esta todo conectado a masa, con cable mallado y a un solo punto como lo explica un gran post de fogonazo aqui en foros de electronica, como el  gabinete es de chapa la entrada de audio (masa) toca el chasis directamente por ende el nucleo del trafo grande y chiquito, es dificil aislar eso asi nomas...nose que me pueden recomendar, asi como esta es la configuracion mas ajustada y acertada q pude hacer, sino no me entraba...saludos!!


----------



## nomesacasunmango (Oct 31, 2010)

lo que se me ocurre es ir por parte ,primero probar las entradas del las placas del amplificador (las etapas de salida ,veo que son con stk que rara vez emiten zumbido de 50 hz ,separando los pre se las etapas de salida lo ensendes y con el tester fijate si a la salida del amplificador te da 0 volt si es asi  el problema son los pre ,un consejo para tener en cuenta a veses tambien hay que tener en cuenta la orientacion del trafo y su blindado que es un retazo de lamina de cobre que cubre el bobinado bien ajustada y soldada


----------



## juanchilp (Oct 31, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> bueno, monte todo, un canal nose porque me dejo de funcionar, pero bueno lo saque
> otro problema, a medida q subo el potenciometro del pre (que esta echo con un tl082) aumenta el zumbido de los 50 hz clasico, que estando el ampli con pre y todo al aire hacia un zumbidito contiuno pero que no molestaba y si aumentaba elñ volumen solo se escuchaba mas fuerte la clasica lluvia de cuando esta al maximo pero el zumbido no aumentaba, ahi les adjunto como esta la cosa, en el medio ese hueco esta el rectificador de la potencia que va coenctado al trafo grande, el rectificador del pre es el que tiene los 6 cap grandes negros que aparte de los 2 pres tiene conectado un led que muestra el encendido, esta todo conectado a masa, con cable mallado y a un solo punto como lo explica un gran post de fogonazo aqui en foros de electronica, como el  gabinete es de chapa la entrada de audio (masa) toca el chasis directamente por ende el nucleo del trafo grande y chiquito, es dificil aislar eso asi nomas...nose que me pueden recomendar, asi como esta es la configuracion mas ajustada y acertada q pude hacer, sino no me entraba...saludos!!



no tengo mucha experiencia en el tema, pero a simple vista lo que puedo ver , es la mala distribucion del transformador tanto del grande como del pequeño, estan apuntando a las placas amplificadoras probocando interferencia, intenta alejar lo maximo posible el transformador chiquito y el grando , y en el tierra del tomacorriente pone enserie una resistencia de 10 Ohm a ver que pasa y nos decis...

P.D: me imagino que hicistes un puente rectificador con el capacitor aparte para alimentar los cooler y no usastes el de la fuente del preamplificador, ¿no?


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola, los trafos los puse lo mas alejados posibles, los vumetros y los coolers estan a un rectificador y los pres y el led de encendido a otro (con mucha mas capacidad), para poder hacer lo de la Resistencia, la unica que me queda es esmaltar de alguna forma o aislar la masa de los jacks plugs de entrada al chasis...intentare eso en unos dias ya que ahora estoy lleno de parciales en la facultad....se les ocurre otra cosa??? Gracias saludos!


----------



## juanchilp (Nov 1, 2010)

me llama la atención lo de los vumetros conectados al mismo rectificador que los coolers, proba desconectar los cooler para ver si deja de hacer ruido y la señal de entrada alejala del tranformador si podes. sino es eso empezá a descartar otras posibilidades. Suerte con eso


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 1, 2010)

hola! porque te llama la atencion los coolers conectados con los vumetros?? puse eso junto apropocito para no ponerlo con el rectificador de los pres...y las entradas mas lejos de ahi imposible tendria que buscar alguna forma de "aislar" los trafos.-...saludso!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 10, 2010)

hola! pregunta! si le hago una jaula de faraday a los trafos, eliminaria las ondas electromagneticas del mismo??? Gracias! saludos!


----------



## nomesacasunmango (Nov 11, 2010)

no creo que la solucion sea esa , tenes que resolber el problema de otro modo una vez me paso algo similar con el zumbido , era que el trafo estaba mal bobinado ,tocaba una espira al entreierro y si podes usa los pre con la misma fuente del amplificador colocando una r a la salida de la fuente 10 k + en el extremo conectas un zener x 1w del voltaje deceado katodo a maza y un capacitor en paralelo de 220 x 16 ,si no da el voltaje solo tenes que ir achicando el valor de la r


----------



## CYCA (Nov 12, 2010)

hola  compañero adri vamos por partes , primero prueba el amplificador sin el previo si sigues con el mismo problema  esta entre tu fuente o el amplificador. en ese caso consigue otro transformador no importa mas pequeño para descartar si sigues con el mismo problema entonces tienes algun problema en el amplificador.unica solucion revisar bien los componentes . en el caso que tu amplificador no emita ningun ruido sin el previo  entonces revisar el previo ,primero en mis experiencias con integrados te puedo decir que estos poseen alta sensibilidad  es decir se exitan con poca señal y un previo con un tl 082 suele ser exesivo y por eso los problemas de ruido que aumentan cuando subes el nivel del potenciometro , me paso que en algunos casos cuando le conecto fuente externa a un previo generan ruidos por eso trabajo con una resistencia y un zener directo de la fuente de poder principal . espero te sirva de ayuda .


----------

